# Pellet stove, I did a search



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I ran across one thread that sort of discounted the idea and it went no further without any explanations. A quick overview; house has NG furnace whole house heating system. As a supplemental for the single floor, I have NG log fireplace for the main room. I am thinking that I want to put a pellet stove in my basement to burn as a supplemental heat source when I'm home. My basement is cold, unfinished, open air no interior walls, cement floor. Last winter I had a remote thermometer down there to monitor temps near the pipes. It was in the low 50's to high 40's, sub zero outside. I keep my thermostat at 66*F, bump it to 68*F when I'm home. In my older age I'm thinking I would like to have the ol'e house a bit warmer, but I don't like the idea of cranking up the thermostat because the basement will still be cold. My thoughts are a wood burner means buying/hauling/stacking/splitting/storing/carrying to basement/burning/lots of cleanup, lots of time spent in the prep work that I don't have. Coal burner I have zero experience with, still do not think I would go that route anyway. Which brings me to a pellet stove. Buying pellets/hauling/storing bags in basement/dump in hopper/push a few buttons/fire burns at a selected intensity/clean up with a shop vac.

Give me the ups and downs of a pellet stove if you could, hopefully something I am not aware of. A few other things, remember this is a supplemental heat system, not a primary for heating when I am away, the money I will spend on pellets will not be spent on NG so I think financially it might be close to a wash and the cold basement problem will be reduced. I have to buy wood, do not have all sorts of standing dead to harvest. I've already taken into account the weak point is the electronics of the unit. It is a gamble, no doubt. And lastly, I have to buy the unit on sale later this spring on clearance to get my best price. :idea:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pellet stoves, generally restrict you to pellets. They must be bought like gas and fuel . The supply and price can change fast. They are a fad cool to have for some but of little real world value for cost effective heat. A modern Gas furnace cost far less to produce the needed heat.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Pellet stoves, generally restrict you to pellets. They must be bought like gas and fuel . The supply and price can change fast. They are a fad cool to have for some but of little real world value for cost effective heat. A modern Gas furnace cost far less to produce the needed heat.


I have the modern NG furnace. My basement is still cold. It has 3 open grates right down the center of the house in the basement. I am not home in the range of 24 hours 4-5 days a week. I'm not interested in heating the basement when not home above 65*F. It would be nice to have that space heated when I am home, cost be damned as it would be minimal use of the pellet burner. If I were trying to heat the whole house for weeks on end with a pellet stove, no, not the way to go. I'm going to call it 1400 sq foot basement. Good example is the next 4 days I'll be home, I'll be up and down from the basement for the next few days. That heat system would be a nice luxury to have. I'm going to put the remote temp gauge down there and get a good read of temp. Yup, pellets like wood and gas and oil and coal are all commodities that must be bought and you restricted to burning wood pellets and oil and gas and coal based upon the device you bought. Buy them in bulk and that will be your best price, and not all pellets are made equal.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you can find it cheaper to buy a stove that can burn wood/coal. Buy bulk coal . It heats far better and longer. It takes work sometime to find a local supplier but they are out there.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If you can find it cheaper to buy a stove that can burn wood/coal. Buy bulk coal . It heats far better and longer. It takes work sometime to find a local supplier but they are out there.


I think I spelled out pretty well the down side of a wood burner for me, I simply do not have time to go thru the procurement and preparation process for a wood burner. Working 60 to 70 hours a week. I have not yet seen or read any evidence that indicates that a pellet stove does not put out the required heat for my specific application. Sure it might be more expensive to run, but that is the price for convenience of buying a bag of fuel, dumping it in, pressing a button and the unit does it's thing.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We have the same setup as you Willie. I want a huge home theater down there, but right now, unfinished with a concrete slab. I have a vent free natural gas fireplace down there that will absolutely roast the entire 2500 sq. ' house. I also use a "kerosun" brand kerosene heater that will warm the entire basement. I like to use it when money is tight because I have already paid for the fuel and won't expect a bill.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Is there a pellet stove that does not require electric to auger the pellets???


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Is there a pellet stove that does not require electric to auger the pellets???


This was something I was thinking about yesterday. Without electricity or a generator, would I be able to run that heater with a solar panel alone or with a car battery?

No I doubt it. I think that is called a wood stove. layful:


----------



## vtwhelen (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.wisewaypelletstove.com
Here is one that doese not require electricity. I prefer wood my self.


----------

